# Sulcatas mating habits



## Mark Carson (May 24, 2014)

I recently added another female to my pair. I noticed that when my male mounts the female that she moves her back end from side to side. I've never noticed this behavior with my other female. I'm wondering if she does this to stop him from a successful breeding or to help him?


----------



## Yvonne G (May 25, 2014)

Tortoises usually do that because the new growth between the scutes is sensitive. I doubt its a helpful gesture.


----------



## Hoodsh (Aug 12, 2014)

I just got a new sulcata tortoise today to add to the one I had. The one I had is a confirmed male. I got what I thought was another male. The newer tortoise is slightly smaller than the existing, they are both about 13-15 in. However shortly after they where together the older one mounted the new one. I haven't been able to find any info on this, is it possible that he would mount another male? Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hoodsh said:


> I just got a new sulcata tortoise today to add to the one I had. The one I had is a confirmed male. I got what I thought was another male. The newer tortoise is slightly smaller than the existing, they are both about 13-15 in. However shortly after they where together the older one mounted the new one. I haven't been able to find any info on this, is it possible that he would mount another male? Has anyone experienced this?


Well, I'm not sure why he would do that if it was a male. You new tort is probably a girl, can't think of a reason for this otherwise!
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-kent-27405652


----------



## Tom (Aug 13, 2014)

Hoodsh said:


> I just got a new sulcata tortoise today to add to the one I had. The one I had is a confirmed male. I got what I thought was another male. The newer tortoise is slightly smaller than the existing, they are both about 13-15 in. However shortly after they where together the older one mounted the new one. I haven't been able to find any info on this, is it possible that he would mount another male? Has anyone experienced this?



Yes. That is dominance behavior. Two males should never be kept together, and most tortoises, especially sulcatas, should not be kept in pairs.

And what about quarantine? You just got it today and its already in with your existing tortoise?

Please read this:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/


----------



## Tom (Aug 13, 2014)

Mark Carson said:


> I recently added another female to my pair. I noticed that when my male mounts the female that she moves her back end from side to side. I've never noticed this behavior with my other female. I'm wondering if she does this to stop him from a successful breeding or to help him?



That is the famous hey-get-off-me dance. Its a way for the tortoise to say, "Hey! Get off me!"


----------

